# Hello, I'm new and from Maine.



## TheMaineBee (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just starting Beekeeping this Spring and am so excited!
The hive arrives this week and the bees the first week of May.
Actually, my father and I are sharing a hive.
We (as a family: my Aunt and Uncle as well as my grandparents) will have three hives. We are all new to this and are taking a Beekeeping class together as of now.
I'm so glad to be meeting other Beekeepers on this forum.
Enjoy your evening, everyone!
Trish


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to beekeeping. Great that you are taking a beekeeping class...good way to start. :applause:


----------



## TheMaineBee (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

This is a great place to get questions answered if you run into problems. The chat room is also excellent for instant feedback.

May should be a great month!!


----------



## TheMaineBee (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, okay. Thanks! I was happy to find a Beekeeping forum and this one seems wonderful!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome fellow New Englander :applause:


----------



## crazytranes (Apr 7, 2009)

*I'm from Maine too!!*

Welcome from a fellow Maine-iac! I'm also new, though I have been lurking here for over a year. Lots of good information here, lots of different opinions too.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome, MaineBee! Beekeeping in New England is a challenging but great experience. I attribute the success I had last year to many of the fine folks who are part of this forum. The search function is my first stop to see if anyone else has asked my question. If not, I never hesitate to ask away! We look forward to your contributions, too!


----------

